# paph gigantifolium x anitum



## J GDK (Apr 29, 2019)

Blooming in 2019.
paph Haur Gih Lucky
(paph gigantifolium x anitum).


----------



## eds (Apr 29, 2019)

I think there's almost something menacing about the flowers! They way the petals curl back together at the bottom encircling the pouch. I like it though! I wonder what a cross with a nice wide spreading Roth would look like?


----------



## emydura (Apr 29, 2019)

That is just wonderful. Love the tall spike and the flower presentation in particular.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 29, 2019)

Elegant!


----------



## gego (Apr 29, 2019)

Very very nice. What a good result!!!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 29, 2019)

Love the personality it has !!!


----------



## musa (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, I'm fascinated!
Have seen that cross for the first time, and it went right to the top of my wishlist!
How long took it to bloom?


----------



## GuRu (Apr 30, 2019)

Tall spike, big and colourful flowers, good shape - altogether a very successful and impressive cross.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2019)

Fantastic outcome!


----------



## Wendy (Apr 30, 2019)

Two great plants that produce fantastic offspring......gorgeous result!


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2019)

Wow


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2019)

Paph Wössner Giganitum. Once again beautiful.
Not sure where you got your name for the cross. RHS has this listed.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 1, 2019)

I looked up your name for the cross. The pollen parent was straight adductum. In this case anitum was one parent. So you should call it Wössner Giganitum.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2019)

that is stunning!!!


----------



## pluckerup (May 2, 2019)

Nice plant and flowers.
Kew looks after species names, and lists anitum as a variety of adductum. So Paph adductum var. anitum.
RHS does not listen to Kews advice and looks after hybrid naming.
RHS names gigantifolium X anitum = Wössner Giganitum, while gigantifolium X adductum = Haur Jih Lucky


----------



## J GDK (May 2, 2019)

musa said:


> Wow, I'm fascinated!
> Have seen that cross for the first time, and it went right to the top of my wishlist!
> How long took it to bloom?



It is long time to wait for blooming. I do not know exactly time. Several year to ten or more. Other plants still waiting. At least six years maybe.


----------



## J GDK (May 2, 2019)

SlipperKing said:


> Paph Wössner Giganitum. Once again beautiful.
> Not sure where you got your name for the cross. RHS has this listed.



According RHS, you are right. I do not know all of the stories. Thank you.


----------



## J GDK (May 2, 2019)

pluckerup said:


> Nice plant and flowers.
> Kew looks after species names, and lists anitum as a variety of adductum. So Paph adductum var. anitum.
> RHS does not listen to Kews advice and looks after hybrid naming.
> RHS names gigantifolium X anitum = Wössner Giganitum, while gigantifolium X adductum = Haur Jih Lucky



Thank you.

Is it right?
gigantifolium X adductum (var. anitum) = Haur Jih Lucky 16/07/2012
gigantifolium X anitum = Wössner Giganitum 29/03/2015

Whatever, it is gigantifolium X anitum.
And it seems that I can not edit #1.


----------



## J GDK (May 17, 2019)

Another one. Blooming in 2019 too. And I do not know why they are different.


----------



## Ray (May 17, 2019)

Love that dark dorsal!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 17, 2019)

Very nice and interesting! Maintains the gigantifolium tall spike!
Thanks


----------



## musa (May 18, 2019)

As far as I can see it, the main differencee are form and length of the petals. Might be that it is still within a natural range of diversity caused by different conditions, like you can see in the length and twist of philippinense...
Will be interesting to see if the different appearances will continue in the next blooms.

BTW, does anitum now have the rank of species or not? How is it possible to have listed both?


----------

